# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Feeder insect site with free shipping?

## cyris69

I've been search everywhere for a place I can snag some hornworms or silk worms with free shipping. But everywhere I check it costs as much or more than the feeders themselves to just ship them (seeing an average of 10-12 bucks just to ship a silk worm pod or two.)? If any one happens to know of a decent place to look at let me know.

----------


## Kitten

I don't know of any place with free shipping for insects. I doubt you will perhaps find a place that does such a thing, unless running some kind of sale or if you purchase a certain dollar amount then you'll get free shipping. If you have a FaceBook check out West Coach Roaches or C & S (CnS) Feeders. They are both located close. One is in Michigan and the other is in North or South Carolina (I forget which). Their shipping is cheap and you can sometimes get them even cheaper when they run their auctions or West Coast Roaches will make a deal with you. Just send them a message of what you need and what you can spend and they will make a deal with you. I just got two pods of hornworms (25-30 in each) for $28 shipped. And if you don't have FaceBook then just google their names for their websites.

----------



----------


## cyris69

Awesome, I will check them out. I guess I'm just wanting some treat feeders. I currently have a dubia colony, and have started a jumbo red wiggler bin a few weeks ago with about 4 dozen worms. Crickets are cheap at bait stores ($5 for 100) so I guess I don't need much on the feeder side but would like to start culturing silk worms since I have a ton of mulberry trees around me and my frogs love them.

Do either have websites I think I found West Coach Roaches but they dont have silkies or horns, also does C&S have a site you can order from or see their stock? Their facebook page doesn't tell you anything

EDIT: nvm after much searching I found http://cnsfeeders.webs.com

----------


## Kitten

Here is C & S: Store -- Just send them a message in the contact us and e-mail them with what exactly you are looking for. They carry both hornworms & silkworms.

Westcoast: Live Dubia Roaches WestCoastRoaches Live Dubia Roach Reptile feeder insects and supplies (I thought they did horns...but they don't. My bad! But, they do have awesome prices on dubias).

----------



----------


## Insects By Ready Reptile Feeders

A lot of our customers take advantage of our *FREE SHIPPING for orders* over 150.00.  We also at the same time offer multiple discounts like *10% off your first order,* as well as any number of specials and coupon codes you can find When you Like Our Facebook page and Share us with Friends  you will receive additional discounts and coupon codes along with all updates. 

So our customers are applying multiple discounts and getting Much more for their money.

----------

